# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Guadalajara - El recibo del agua subirá al menos un 20% dentro de cuatro años, según la oposición

## Embalses

*El recibo del agua subirá al menos un 20% dentro de cuatro años, según la oposición* 

*Redacción
17/11/2008**Como mal menor, el Grupo Socialista invita a la MAS a presentarse al concurso que decidirá que empresa se encarga de la gestión del ciclo integral del agua.*


El Grupo Socialista ha dado un giro en su discurso sobre la privatización del agua, pasando de criticar al Ayuntamiento por sus planes, a proponer soluciones que, a su juicio, minimicen las consecuencias que tendrá esta decisión para el ciudadano. Entre esas opciones, se encuentra el animar a la Mancomunidad de Aguas del Sorbe a presentarse al concurso que decidirá finalmente que empresa lleva a cabo la gestión del ciclo integral del agua.
  Una decisión que a juicio del portavoz del Grupo Socialista, Daniel, Jiménez, sería el mal menor de una decisión que, asegura, tendrá como consecuencia un aumento del 20% del recibo del agua dentro de cuatro años.
 Si la MAS finalmente gestionará el ciclo integral del agua, evitaría una concesión a dedo, como sospecha el propio Jiménez, quien asegura que hay muchos aspectos subjetivos en el pliego de condiciones que así lo aseguran.
 Como ya hiciera el pasado viernes el pasado viernes el portavoz de IU en el Ayuntamiento de Guadalajara, José Luis Maximiliano, Jiménez ha vaticinado que el agua subirá dentro de cuatro años.
 A juicio del socialista, el pliego de condiciones contempla el ingreso, por parte del Ayuntamiento de Guadalajara, de varias cuantías por parte de la empresa que resulte adjudicataria. Una de ellas, según Jiménez,  corresponde al canon fijo que ofrece cada empresa y que estará en torno a los 15 millones de euros. Ese dinero señala Jiménez- el Alcalde se lo podrá gastar en lo que quiera durante los próximos dos años y medio. Otra se refiere, siempre según Jiménez, al canon variable de 400.000 euros que la empresa deberá pagar anualmente y que sumará una cantidad total de 10 millones de euros que deberán ir al ciclo integral del agua. A ello se suman otros 10 millones y medio de euros en obras que deberá realizar la concesionaria en los próximos 25 años.

 El portavoz socialista señala que el Ayuntamiento recibirá este dinero a cambio de garantizar durante los próximos 25 años el equilibrio económico financiero de la empresa, es decir, que sus ingresos y sus gastos más el beneficio cuadren siempre y no arroje pérdidas, si no que debe registrar siempre un saldo positivo. Para ello, se le pagarán subvenciones en el caso en que este equilibrio no exista y se le abonarán aquellas averías que se produzcan en el término municipal de Guadalajara, las cuales esta empresa reparará en régimen de monopolio.
  El representante del PSOE en el Ayuntamiento pide a Antonio Román que paralice el expediente de privatización, que lo lleve a los Consejos de Barrio, que se debata en el pleno para que todos los ciudadanos puedan saber lo que esconde este pliego de condiciones y que se negocie con la Junta de Personal. También insta al Alcalde a invitar a la Mancomunidad de Aguas del Sorbe a participar en el concurso, igual que hace el Canal de Isabel II en Madrid, como apuesta por lo público y para que el dinero se quede en Guadalajara y no en manos de una multinacional.

 Daniel Jiménez también ha pedido otras mejoras del pliego de condiciones entre las que ha destacado que el canon inicial de 15 millones de euros se gaste proporcionalmente durante los 25 años que durará la contrata y no sólo durante los dos años y medio que restan de esta legislatura. Asimismo, solicita que se incluya a los grupos de la oposición en la Comisión de Seguimiento de este servicio porque será la única forma de controlar lo que se está haciendo con la empresa del agua en Guadalajara, que se establezca un calendario de inversiones anual y que tanto el canon inicial como el variable no computen como pérdidas de la empresa para que no repercutan en los bolsillos del ciudadano que es lo más grave de esta privatización.

http://lacronica.net/frontend/lacron...86227848-vst20

----------


## No Registrado

Un 20% es mucho, esto se debe ala escases que se aproxima verdad?. creo que las personas van a tener que aprender a ahorrar a la fuerza para que podamos subsistir.

----------


## No Registrado

Observo que la información que se publica sobre el aumento de la factura del agua se refiere a Guadalajara y no al conjunto del territorio español por lo que apunto lo inadecuado del título que puede llevar a confusión en la comprensión de la información aportada.

----------


## Embalses

Ya está modificado.

Un saludo.

----------

